# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 44)



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2022)

*What wood do you like to work with that gets a bad rap from everyone else?*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and....


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

so you mean there is a wood that people do not like???

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> so you mean there is a wood that people do not like???


Sure there is. Take snakewood for example...Oh wait..I both hate it and love it...
nevermind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 6, 2022)

Hackberry!
Potential for not much feature grain.
Soft areas with hard spots.

But I like it for the challenge— especially when it has “ live-ins” the big grubs, that supply inlay opportunities.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 6, 2022)

Oak, any variety. I dont know why so many people dislike it, other than it can stink when worked and its porous. But its readily available, reasonably priced and a strong hardwood. For many years it seems most kitchen cabinets for the consumer where made of it and still is. I have always liked it. I've csm milled lots of it.
My second would be soft maple. It's still a hardwood, not sappy, stable, and can have lots of color variations. It's also a good secondary wood for cabinets and drawers. And ambrosia beetles can do wonderful things to it. It's easy to machine and sand, doesnt stink when you work it and takes a finish well as it's not porous. And if you quarter saw it it can look very interesting with its spotted medularry rays.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 6, 2022)

There are no woods I don't like, but have heard from people that say they don't like Pecan because it's hard and difficult to turn, hence the name, "Pecancrete". I've never had an issue with it. So, I'll restate, I love all woods to turn....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't know how to answer this one because to me, all woods have pluses and minuses and I don't know a specific wood that uniformly gets a bad rap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

If Roy was still around it would be that stinking crappy pine!!  RIP Roy. Thanks for the laughs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 6, 2022)

I like willow. Very few people use it. Too soft,
Not even stiff enough to build structures with. Sure makes pretty stuff that you can carry around.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pam (Nov 6, 2022)

Cedar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I like willow. Very few people use it. Too soft,
> Not even stiff enough to build structures with. Sure makes pretty stuff that you can carry around.View attachment 233417View attachment 233418


If my brother takes out his storm damaged willow, might just turn a piece. Never considered it before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 6, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> If my brother takes out his storm damaged willow, might just turn a piece. Never considered it before.


Keep your 80 grit gouge handy. The stuff is soft and loves to tear out. Stop your cuts with plenty of room for sanding...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Keep your 80 grit gouge handy. The stuff is soft and loves to tear out. Stop your cuts with plenty of room for sanding...


Changed my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 6, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> If my brother takes out his storm damaged willow, might just turn a piece. Never considered it before.


It's worth looking at, and giving it a try. Some of it can have nice grain and color. Particularly if you get a crotch piece. Keep gouges very sharp and you can apply shellac before final cuts to stiffen up grain and help with tearout. The few pieces I've turned responded very well with shear cuts from a gouge wing for cleaning things up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 6, 2022)

I do a lot with black locust, and enjoy turning it. A while back I was reading another forum where the consensus was black locust was too hard and not worth turning, gave me a good chuckle.

Also do a lot with honey locust. Many don't want to deal with it if they have to harvest from"wild" trees, the thorns can be a bit prickly.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

trc65 said:


> I do a lot with black locust, and enjoy turning it. A while back I was reading another forum where the consensus was black locust was too hard and not worth turning, gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> Also do a lot with honey locust. Many don't want to deal with it if they have to harvest from"wild" trees, the thorns can be a bit prickly.....


Black locust burl is very cool wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 6, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Black locust burl is very cool wood.


I've got two I'm "raising" right now. Both are around 16 - 18" but I'm letting them grow up a little before I harvest them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2022)

Can’t think of one. I enjoy the challenge of working a great variety of wood species. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 6, 2022)

Green wood. Fresh and wet! . Aside from that, I'm going to say Birch, but more specifically Black Birch. Seems like nobody wants anything to do with the stuff, maybe just too common for most people but it can have some great character and working characteristics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 6, 2022)

trc65 said:


> It's worth looking at, and giving it a try. Some of it can have nice grain and color. Particularly if you get a crotch piece. Keep gouges very sharp and you can apply shellac before final cuts to stiffen up grain and help with tearout. The few pieces I've turned responded very well with shear cuts from a gouge wing for cleaning things up.


Thanks Tim. Not seen any willow or poplar from around here that has any color or figure. Our property was originally a sod farm that was on a sand dune. No minerals. Not aware of any club members turning it. But, I’ll turn my brother something from his tree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 6, 2022)

Balsa wood? Makes nice poppers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Balsa wood? Makes nice poppers.
> 
> View attachment 233444


Doug, have you ever done a topic on how you make these?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2022)

I have made quite a bit of stuff from cottonwood that turned out nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Doug, have you ever done a topic on how you make these?


Yessir. I wrote it up for a magazine years ago. I actually wrote the article to honor a guy named Jim Freres. He's the one who taught me but he passed away from ALS. It's several pages long with photos so the file is pretty big. I can send it to anyone if you PM an email.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Doug, have you ever done a topic on how you make these?


Sorry - did you mean on Wood Barter? I guess I could start a thread and just post the text and photos I used for the article I wrote. But other than the balsa wood, it isn't very wood working related. Just say the word and I'll set it up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry - did you mean on Wood Barter? I guess I could start a thread and just post the text and photos I used for the article I wrote. But other than the balsa wood, it isn't very wood working related. Just say the word and I'll set it up.


I think you should. Post it in the classroom. I'm sure lots of folks here would like to  it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry - did you mean on Wood Barter? I guess I could start a thread and just post the text and photos I used for the article I wrote. But other than the balsa wood, it isn't very wood working related. Just say the word and I'll set it up.


Yes please. If you need anything from me to help out with it, let me know...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2022)

Other than the high risk woods, like stinging nettle tree, Poison sumac, Fish poison tree and a few dozen others, I say Wood is Good, all wood. Some woods are high health risks. My one brother has issues with American Black walnut. Another friend swells around coco bola.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 7, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think you should. Post it in the classroom. I'm sure lots of folks here would like to  it


Absolutely!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 20, 2022)

defective wood destined for the fire pit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

